# Which External filter?



## chrisjj (28 Feb 2011)

Hello,

I am having a tank made (by Aquarium ltd).

It is a standard rectangle & will hold 210 ltrs.

It is my first venture into external filters & would like some recommendations please.

I currently have a Fluval U3 (600lph) in my 72ltr tank (60ltrs water) - so x10 filtration (going by manufacturers figures).

I am happy with this level of filtration.  Should I be looking at a 2000lph external for my new tank, or will a (eg) fluval 305 / 405 be suitable?

Cheers


----------



## mlgt (28 Feb 2011)

Depends on your budget and if you are planning to use co2 at some time.

I have a jbl e1500 and very happy with it. Comes with some nice kits and full of pads.


----------



## chrisjj (28 Feb 2011)

Cheers,

Budget not too much of an issue within reason - £100 ish? for a filter.

It will be a planted tank.

I'm planning on using easy carbo to start with.......

I'll have a look at that one....


----------



## Coiln3107 (28 Feb 2011)

Hi Chris sounds good a new 200l tank.   You are on the right path with 2000l turnover but using the 50% of stated flow rule you are well short.   Remember turning over 2000l of water with nothing in the tank for distribution is easy but fill the tank with plants and wood etc and it becomes a whole different ball game getting equal distribution of CO2 and water carrying the necessary nutrients, no dead spots!! The way forward is either 2off externals giving 4000l between them stated, therefor 2000l in the real world through spray bars or, one off as big as you can afford filter and a power head like a Koralia circ pump or Vortechs like I have. 
You need to try and get enough filtration to cope with fish load and enough flow to distribute the CO2 and nutrients, sometimes easier said than done, but you alone will have to make the decision as you build the tank up. Big fish load, big filtration, lots of plants and wood/stones reducing the natural flow, high demand on pumps to make sure no dead spots, have fun kind regards Colin.


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Mar 2011)

Coiln3107 said:
			
		

> ...You are on the right path with 2000l turnover but using the 50% of stated flow rule you are well short.


Hi Colin, 
    The 10X rule already takes into account the 50% factor. Therefore a 200L tank needs 2000 LPH of filter rating. The OP doesn't need to worry about anything else because these values already reflect the issues of friction, head loss and so forth.

Cheers,


----------



## chrisjj (2 Mar 2011)

Cheers guys.

I think I'm going to go for the jbl e1500 to start with as it appears to be the best for around my budget and the (few) reviews I've found are good.

I reckon the tank will hold around 180ltrs after decor displacement so I'll be getting towards x10 level.

Cheers


----------



## Coiln3107 (2 Mar 2011)

Hi Clive point taken, thanks for the correction,what would we do without you?    Sorry to Chris if the reply was misleading, kind regards Colin.


----------



## chrisjj (3 Mar 2011)

Hi guys, 

I've done some more investigation!

The JBL e1500 has been superceded by the e1501.  This has 100lph less (at 1400), but uses 20W rather than close to 40, so a lot cheaper to run.

My problem is that it is more than I'd like to pay for a filter.  

So I've been looking into the Aquamanta efx 400 (1400lph), which is a reasonable price and seems to have good reviews - any comments would be welcome.

I'm now thinking the efx400 with a 1200lhp powerhead....


----------



## Bobtastic (3 Mar 2011)

Have a look around on ebay, you'll usually find external filters from ppl that are stripping down tanks. You might even find the JBL filter you were originally looking at?

A word to the wise tho sellers can get giddy on ebay and ask for ridiculous amounts for items, but also buyers can get giddy and get caught up in the bidding and pay more for a second hand item than it would brand new.


----------



## Radik (3 Mar 2011)

Chrisjj, have a look on German e-bays I got JBL e900 for 72,- with delivery and e1500 was around 110,- 

http://cgi.ebay.de/JBL-Cristalprofi-e15 ... 3eefe646ff


----------



## foxfish (3 Mar 2011)

Where I live, 40 watts would cost aprox 0.70p a week to run.


----------



## chrisjj (19 May 2011)

Have opted for the aquamanta 400 (1400lph).

Just waiting for the tank to arrive.......


----------

